# THE HOARDERS HOARD



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Nov 10, 2021)

MORE TO COME TOMORROW 🤓🤓🤓


----------



## Maskadeo (Nov 10, 2021)

You should send those to your insurance agent as well!


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Nov 10, 2021)

*Nice* Monark and Murray bikes!


----------



## catfish (Nov 10, 2021)

Nice


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 10, 2021)

Fabulous!
And that’s just the tip of the Ice Berg.
I’m already looking forward to the next installment of the Hoarders Hoard.
I think the BC model is my favorite of that bunch.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Nov 10, 2021)

cyclingday said:


> Fabulous!
> And that’s just the tip of the Ice Berg.
> I’m already looking forward to the next installment of the Hoarders Hoard.
> I think the BC model is my favorite of that bunch.



well it used  to be yours.. you got great taste in bikes 🤓


----------



## 1817cent (Nov 10, 2021)

Damn nice hoard of Schwinns!  Eye candy for us for sure!


----------



## 1439Mike (Nov 10, 2021)

Very nice! Looking forward to tomorrow.


----------



## B607 (Nov 11, 2021)

Wow.  I'd take any of those.  Great collection.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 11, 2021)

Hey, WOW!
It's great to see them all individually,
"A" side to show the chain guard,
head cut off of "Handler".😉
Who is that guy?
Family? Friend? Volunteer because he loves bikes?
Paid helper?
How much?
Hope to see you and @Kickstand Kid at an "Old Towne Orange Ride"
some second Sunday soon.😍
Looking forward also to more of the HOARDER's Hoard.


----------



## the tinker (Nov 11, 2021)

I've said it before and I'll say it again, although these bikes are nice, they must be destroyed. Collections like this can not be tolerated.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 11, 2021)

the tinker said:


> I've said it before and I'll say it again, although these bikes are nice, they must be destroyed. Collections like this can not be tolerated.



Apparently he is hoarding more then just handle bars. Really nice bikes.


tripple3 said:


> Who is that guy?



You do not recognize that world famous torso model, shame on you he has been seen in some of the most recognizable sweater adds ever featured in the JC Penny catalog.


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 11, 2021)

the tinker said:


> I've said it before and I'll say it again, although these bikes are nice, they must be destroyed. Collections like this can not be tolerated.



 I agree, it's not fair, this collection should be distributed among the people.


----------



## Oilit (Nov 11, 2021)

That's a really nice collection, but I noticed that the tires are flat on some of them. I'm guessing it's been a long time since they've seen the sun. You know what happened when they tried to keep Rapunzel locked away in that tower.


----------



## PatsBikes (Nov 11, 2021)

Time traveling through Schwinn Time............WOW!     Thanks for posting for our viewing enjoyment


----------



## Superman1984 (Nov 11, 2021)

Best 2 bikes were that Green Panther & That Monark? Based bike🤤🤤🤤 Send'em here & HOARD 2 more 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Nov 11, 2021)

YOU GUY'S ARE SO FUNNY I LOVE IT... 🤓 THANK'S FOR SUPPORING ME IN THIS HOBBY...................................................


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Nov 11, 2021)

That's a nice run right there...


----------



## Superman1984 (Nov 11, 2021)

Handle Bar Hoarder said:


> YOU ARE SO FUNNY I LOVE IT... 🤓 THANK'S FOR SUPPORING ME IN THIS HOBBY...................................................



I know I'm a regular comedian but unfortunately I don't get paid like Some of The Best Ones. If I did I'd throw ya some numbers for those 2 eye stunners jus'cause they're Green. Lol hahaha. However, I can't hate anyone who has Good taste in the things I Myself Like.


----------



## the tinker (Nov 11, 2021)

bikewhorder said:


> I agree, it's not fair, this collection should be distributed among the people.



YES, YES. A thousand times "Yes!"  Let us, The Cabe Members decide! We will vote! Handlebar Hoarder must be held accountable for his "evil."  . . . . . . in fact, there's no need to vote. I will decide.  Bikewhorder may have first pick. . . . any two bikes he wishes.  I will take the rest and distribute them fairly.  Next, we shall liquidate  Freqman's collection. Yes. . . it is done. I have decided. . . .  By the way, tomorrow's my birthday, I'm 72.


----------



## Lonestar (Nov 11, 2021)

the tinker said:


> YES, YES. A thousand times "Yes!"  Let us, The Cabe Members decide! We will vote! Handlebar Hoarder must be held accountable for his "evil."  . . . . . . in fact, there's no need to vote. I will decide.  Bikewhorder may have first pick. . . . any two bikes he wishes.  I will take the rest and distribute them fairly.  Next, we shall liquidate  Freqman's collection. Yes. . . it is done. I have decided. . . .  By the way, tomorrow's my birthday, I'm 72.



CABE Socialism? 🤨


----------



## jacob9795 (Nov 11, 2021)

i want the red motorbike back, it looks sad


----------



## Superman1984 (Nov 11, 2021)

Lonestar said:


> CABE Socialism? 🤨



Careful that is Politics and I can't get away with that❗🤣


----------



## J-wagon (Nov 11, 2021)

the tinker said:


> I will take the rest and distribute them fairly



A share for each thread poster 😄


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Nov 11, 2021)

the tinker said:


> YES, YES. A thousand times "Yes!"  Let us, The Cabe Members decide! We will vote! Handlebar Hoarder must be held accountable for his "evil."  . . . . . . in fact, there's no need to vote. I will decide.  Bikewhorder may have first pick. . . . any two bikes he wishes.  I will take the rest and distribute them fairly.  Next, we shall liquidate  Freqman's collection. Yes. . . it is done. I have decided. . . .  By the way, tomorrow's my birthday, I'm 72.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Nov 11, 2021)

more to come !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 🤓


----------



## mrg (Nov 11, 2021)

Good to see most of the bikes survived the move up the hill, would have loved being the chase guy picking up what fell off!😜


----------



## ozzie (Nov 11, 2021)

Handle Bar Hoarder said:


> View attachment 1510792
> 
> View attachment 1510793
> 
> ...



Nice work, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sven (Nov 11, 2021)

the tinker said:


> YES, YES. A thousand times "Yes!"  Let us, The Cabe Members decide! We will vote! Handlebar Hoarder must be held accountable for his "evil."  . . . . . . in fact, there's no need to vote. I will decide.  Bikewhorder may have first pick. . . . any two bikes he wishes.  I will take the rest and distribute them fairly.  Next, we shall liquidate  Freqman's collection. Yes. . . it is done. I have decided. . . .  By the way, tomorrow's my birthday, I'm 72.


----------



## J-wagon (Nov 11, 2021)

Handle Bar Hoarder said:


> more to come !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 🤓


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Nov 11, 2021)

are you on the circus? I've never seen bikes ridden with the handlebars sideways and no pedals.


----------



## ozzie (Nov 11, 2021)

I heard there’s a charity organization near you looking for old bikes to send to developing nations.


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 11, 2021)

Nice!
My favorites of that bunch, are the green and ivory B6 and the two tone red Elgin.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 11, 2021)

The black dx and prewar streamline!!


----------



## ozzie (Nov 11, 2021)

They're all great survivors and rolling works of art.


----------



## Goldenrod (Nov 11, 2021)

If you adopt me I will pretend to be a teenager.


----------



## HARPO (Nov 12, 2021)

Just one word...UNREAL!!!


----------



## vincev (Nov 12, 2021)

Some sweet eye candy !


----------



## OZ1972 (Nov 12, 2021)

I'm SPEECHLESS  !!!!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Nov 12, 2021)

still more to come.......


----------



## PlasticNerd (Nov 12, 2021)

You're killin' me smalls!!! Rad stuff.


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 12, 2021)

The red BC model.
Oh yeah!


----------



## SoBayRon (Nov 12, 2021)

_But wait! There’s More!!_

Really though, thanks for showing the collection. Some great bikes there!!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Nov 12, 2021)

more !!!!! more !!!!!! more !!!!!!! to come 😜🤪😛😋😜🤪😅😂🤣😅😂🤣


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Nov 12, 2021)

SoBayRon said:


> _But wait! There’s More!!_
> 
> Really though, thanks for showing the collection. Some great stuff there!!



THAY DON'T CALL ME THE HANDLE BAR HOARDER FOR NOTHING 🤓🤓🤓🤓🤓


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 12, 2021)

Ok, in that batch, I’m digging the blue ladies, Western Flyer Super.


----------



## ricobike (Nov 12, 2021)

Is this the Evolution of the Bicycle Online Edition?


----------



## JRE (Nov 12, 2021)

I think someone is trying to set a world record for kick Ass Bikes lol. NICE


----------



## mrg (Nov 12, 2021)

Think someone need to invest in a air compressor 🤨


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Nov 12, 2021)

mrg said:


> Think someone need to invest in a air compressor 🤨


----------



## mrg (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## razinhellcustomz (Nov 13, 2021)

the tinker said:


> YES, YES. A thousand times "Yes!"  Let us, The Cabe Members decide! We will vote! Handlebar Hoarder must be held accountable for his "evil."  . . . . . . in fact, there's no need to vote. I will decide.  Bikewhorder may have first pick. . . . any two bikes he wishes.  I will take the rest and distribute them fairly.  Next, we shall liquidate  Freqman's collection. Yes. . . it is done. I have decided. . . .  By the way, tomorrow's my birthday, I'm 72.



Wow.. Happy birthday Tinker.. This is the best place on the web for having lots of COOOL bikes and not acting your age... Lets all get out and take a ride for Tinkers Bday.. Happy, Happy, Jump for Joy Joy... RideOn... Razin..


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Nov 13, 2021)

THIS CONCLUDES THE HOARDERS HOARD...... IF YOU WOULD LIKE TO SPEAK TO MR. HANDLE BAR HOARDER PLEASE CONTACT HIM DIRECTLY HERE AT CABE  IF YOU WOULD LIKE TO GET INTO BIKE COLLECTING.....  COMMENTS ARE WELCOMED IN THE BELOW SECTION...IF YOU HAVE A BIKE COLLECTING PROBLEM AND NEED HELP PLEASE CALL THE BICYCLE COLLECTING ADDICTION  HOTLINE   ( 867-5309 ) YOU DON'T HAVE TO SUFFER ALONE THANK YOU............................................................................  😜  😜  😜  😜  😜  😜  😜  😜  😜  😜  😜  😜  😜  😜  😜  😜  😜


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Nov 13, 2021)

SEE YOU ALL TOMORROW FOR SUPER SCHWINN SUNDAY 🤓 ............................................


----------



## REC (Nov 14, 2021)

Tanks for sharing all those!!!
NICE stuff there...
REC


----------



## nick tures (Nov 14, 2021)

dam what a collection !!


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Nov 14, 2021)

*Nice* Columbia, Huffman, Hawthorne, Firestone, Roadmaster, and Colson bikes.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Nov 14, 2021)

🤓


----------



## ozzie (Nov 15, 2021)

Handle Bar Hoarder said:


> View attachment 1511371
> 
> View attachment 1511372
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing more of your collection HBH. What year and model is the cwc in the first pic? Very cool ride!


----------



## tacochris (Nov 15, 2021)

Thanks for sharing your collection with us Hoarder....I will be showing my wife these pictures later to remind her that my "large" collection could always be worse.  Lol


----------



## biker (Nov 15, 2021)

Yes thanks for sharing your collection. Really nice. This country made some great bikes back then. Now, not so much.


----------



## ozzie (Nov 15, 2021)

biker said:


> Yes thanks for sharing your collection. Really nice. This country made some great bikes back then. Now, not so much.



_Its great so many have survived for future generations to appreciate and enjoy. _


----------



## J-wagon (Nov 15, 2021)

ozzie said:


> Its great so many have survived for future generations to appreciate and enjoy.



Very awesome.. Assuming each CABER has 1 average that would be 15685 or so survivors.


----------



## ozzie (Nov 15, 2021)

J-wagon said:


> Very awesome.. Assuming each CABER has 1 average that would be 15685 or so survivors.



I have another 6 so thats 15691.......


----------



## bobcycles (Nov 16, 2021)

Note to file...... the house bikes are in the house...
the outside bikes.....outside?
jumping in the empty Uhaul now....


----------



## Scanner (Nov 16, 2021)

I have the match to your blue DX


----------



## vincev (Nov 16, 2021)

I want the Dial a Ride Huffy !!


----------



## Boris (Nov 16, 2021)

Un-b-effen-lievable!


----------



## vincev (Nov 16, 2021)

Boris said:


> Un-b-effen-lievable!



Watch your language !


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Nov 17, 2021)

Nice Bike COLLECTION.!!!

But am find With this (1)
@ Mr...H..B..Hoarder.!!!



Love this one... 👍  👀 🥰 👀 👍👀🤝


----------



## Oilit (Nov 17, 2021)

That's an outstanding collection, very, very nice! Have you got all those bikes packed into that shipping container? I can see why you have a hard time getting to them to pump up the tires!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Nov 17, 2021)

Oilit said:


> That's an outstanding collection, very, very nice! Have you got all those bikes packed into that shipping container? I can see why you have a hard time getting to them to pump up the tires!



It looks like he had them stuffed into a semi tractor trailer to me.. WOW!! What a TON UP of COOOL bikes.. RideOn.. Razin..


----------



## volksboy57 (Nov 17, 2021)

You seem like a guy with his priorities in order. Nice collection!


----------



## videoranger (Nov 17, 2021)

Seeing all those nice bikes placed tightly next to each other rubbing and scratching and denting each other just makes my hair stand up! Who does that?!!!!


----------



## BRad90 (Nov 18, 2021)

Such an impressive collection. Love it.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Nov 18, 2021)

BRad90 said:


> Such an impressive collection. Love it.



thank you....


----------



## biker (Nov 18, 2021)

Hope the bikes don't stay in the shipping container too long as the temperature inside will be 15°F hotter than the outside in the summer sun. You don't need any prematurely aged tires or grips or seats.


----------



## videoranger (Nov 19, 2021)

And no, you can not be mummified, placed in the container, and ride those bikes in the after life. Some one else will get them.



It's been tried before and eventually someone finds them.


----------

